# help with wife's sportsman



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

my wife has a 2008 polaris sportsman 500 efi,and a lot of the time when you try to start it you hear what sounds like the starter turning over but not engaging,but if you try it again after you turn the key back off it usually starts fine.after it runs for a bit ,a lot of time it will die out,or battery light will start flashing.wondering if these two problems might be related.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wonder if the battery is just getting weak... if its not putting enough juice to it to turn the motor over at first, it could be creating the sound your hearing.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

jimmyhood14 said:


> my wife has a 2008 polaris sportsman 500 efi,and* a lot of the time when you try to start it you hear what sounds like the starter turning over but not engaging,but if you try it again after you turn the key back off it usually starts fine.*after it runs for a bit ,a lot of time it will die out,or battery light will start flashing.wondering if these two problems might be related.


is it turning the engine?


----------



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

when it makes that sound,it is not turning the engine over.


----------

